# Travelling in the Western Isles



## fifer (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am thinking of going to the Outer Hebrides later this year and apart from getting an Island Hopper Ferry Ticket I have little idea of what to expect. I know there are few actual campsites and that you can wild camp but where can you get water, empty your loo etc etc!! Get an electric top up come to think of it. Would be grateful for any comments,

Cheers

Julia


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Here's are details of a trip we did a few years ago.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/598-outer-hebrides.html

However sone things may have changed since then as areas are closed when they get a bit worn by too many campers, look here

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/news/8539-isle-barra-wild-camping.html

The tourist website below also has lots of info

http://www.visithebrides.com

If you travel from Oban to astlebay the tourist info stays open til the ferry docks (8.30 pm) and are very helpful.
jules


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Did it last year,

It was brilliant, we had a 140 litre water tank and filled it when ever we saw water, garages, shops, public toilets.

We sometimes struggled to find elsan points and some toilets were on septic tanks, so make sure that whatever chemicals you use are safe for septic tanks. Or carry a spade and bury waste in a safe spot.

Dont worry about staying on sites there are plenty of wild camping spots, except on Mull near Fionphort where you are best staying at the site if you want to stay near by.

Harris is one of the most beautiful places on earth. The roads on Mull are like a Disney ride and Islay is a Whisky drinkers dream. Iona is like a trip back in time.

If you need to know anything just ask.


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi

I'd suggest that you could save money by not using a hopscotch ticket!
Last year our SNP government introduced "road equivalent tariff" pricing on the major routes to the Western Isles, which has dramatically reduced the cost of the trips on these routes.
Look at Ullapool to and from Stornoway in Lewis, and at the two routes from Uig in Skye to Tarbert in Harris and Lochmaddy in North Uist. The Return fare is simply twice the single fare so you can go out via Skye and back via Ullapool if you wish.
As a result there were a lot of motorhomes travelling around the islands this year which did make finding a parking spot more difficult, but there are many opportunities for wild camping provided you use common sense not to offend the locals.
Fresh water can be found in garages and public toilets (there's even one at Rodel at the southern tip of Harris).
Good weather is another matter!
John


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Shops and services on Harris and Lewis pretty much close down on Sundays and even Monday isn't much better. So don't expect to get anything on these days.

Interesting places to visit though.

Colin


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We used the hopscotch ticket and although not cheap, worked out a lot cheaper and saved us driving time on the mainland.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

If you get to Barra (beautiful) drive down to Vatersay. You can park by the village hall (honesty box - £4 if I remember correctly.) You can get water but no hook-up. However, if you can manage without electricity for one night and if you are lucky enough to get some sun it is just the most wonderful place to stop. The beach is white sand - almost Carribean like.
Another good place to park for nothing in next to Barra Airport. Again this is wild camping but the airport has a little cafe and the scheduled air service which I now believe is FLYBE (used to be BA) is the only commercial service in the world to land on the beach in accordance with the tides. We did five weeks up that way the year before last and I can't wait to do it again. I've travelled all over the world but that Scotland holiday was the best ever.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Agree with Shingi - Barra/Vatersay wonderful. As are all of the outer Hebrides. Harris is indeed stunning. Had a great 10 days there in May 2008- sunny every day! Honest!

Beaches and sea to die for, although the sea is a bit more chilly than the Carribean. 

Water/Waste disposal are not prevalent but you'll have no problems.

The best MH holiday we've had - so remote and beautiful. Wild camping right by the beach, BBQ at 11pm in almost daylight.

Just wonderful.

Go.

Griff


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The site at Traigh Mhor or Barra Airport has been fenced off. There's a meeting taking place on Barra on the 2nd of Feb.



> A meeting to discuss the provision and management of Campervans and Caravanettes in Barra and Vatersay will be held in Northbay Hall at 12noon on Tuesday 2nd of February. Niall MacPherson SGRPID will be present at this meeting.
> 
> This follow up meeting will discuss any progress made since the meeting held last August and is open to Community Councils, Township clerks and committees and other interested parties. The meeting will also discuss potential steps that can be taken to make visitors aware of the likely restrictions on Campervans etc especially now as the area alongside the Traigh Mhor has been fenced off and is no longer available for such vehicles which could put other areas under increasing pressure.


Taken from Barra & Vatersay

One of the best wildcamping sites bar none has been lost.

See my post on another forum here 

D.


----------

